# حساب كمية الصودا الكاوية اللازمة لمعادلة حامض السلفونيك



## أبو معمر (2 يوليو 2009)

القيمة الحمضية لحامض السلفونيك (Acid Value) و رمزها A.V. وهي تعني كمية هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم بالملجرام اللازمة لمعادلة واحد جرام من حامض السلفونيك, و هي تساعد في المعادلة السريعة و قيمتها في الحدود 178 ألى182 mg KOH/g Acid و ذلك لأحتواء هذا الحامض على كمية من حامض الكبريتيك H2SO4 وتختلف هذه الكمية حسب طريقة التصنيع و أيضا الوزن الجزيئي للحامض يختلف من مصنع لآخر.
في المصانع نستخدم الصودا الكاوية NaOH لذلك يجب تحويل ال A.V. لتصبح بدلالة الصودا الكاوية باستخدام العلاقة بين الأوزان الجزيئية لكل من البوتاسا و الصودا الكاوية كالآتي:
A.V.*40/56.11
و هذه العلاقة تعطينا الكمية الصلبة و بمعرفة تركيز المحلول يمكن حساب كميته.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي أبو معمر على هذه المعلومة المفيدة وننتظر جديدك من الأبداعات .........


----------



## السورى محمد (3 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على الفائده


----------



## أبو الرشيد (15 يوليو 2009)

مساهمه جيده ياسيد أبو هناْء


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 يوليو 2009)

_هذه الطريقه تكون في المواد السائله احسن من المواد الصلبه ودرجه حامضيه المحاليل N*V*56.1\Wt of sample_


----------



## اسلام البدوي (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الطريقة وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كامل مندوه (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل ذلك العمل فى ميزان حسناتك
واريد ان اعرف ما لديك من معلومات عن السيانيد 
وشكرا


----------



## اسلام عبد ال (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى ابو معمر ولكن ارجوا منك زيادة التوضيح للمعادله الحسابيه


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (2 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى ابو معمر


----------



## جمال حمد السيد (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد*

بارك الله فيك اخي وشكرا علي المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## مجدي نصار (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / محمد عوض (28 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت حد من الاخوة الافاضل يقولنا ازاى نعرف تركيز حامض السلفونيك بمعلومية مقدار معين من الصودا الكاويه قشور او سائلة بمعنى لما اضيف كام جرام لكيلو السلفونيك من الصودا ويصبح متعادل يبقى التركيز كام تقريبا بعيدا عن الطرق الكميائية المعقدة 
وشكرا لحضراتكم


----------



## The Exorcist (31 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخوي ابو معمر 
بس ممكن تعطينا مثال توضيحي للأستخدام المعادله السابقه؟؟

وشكرا لك


----------



## mnsamra (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير معلومة جميلة


----------

